# Curlbox



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 16, 2012)

Subscriptions are open for Curlbox starting at 2 P.M.

GO!!!! 

www.curlbox.com


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow they're sold out already....


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 16, 2012)

Damn server kept going down but I got one via my phone


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 16, 2012)

I managed to get one. I wonder how many they had available?


----------



## curlicarib (Jun 16, 2012)

How often do they open up?


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 16, 2012)

What's curlbox and why is everyone wanting a  subscription?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 16, 2012)

curlicarib said:


> How often do they open up?



I think it's every month or every other month but I'm not sure.

Lisa

From the website:

_"Curlbox is an affordable, effortless and EASIER way to explore new hair products. You can discover hand-selected curly hair products delivered to your doorstep every month.

WHAT IT IS: Every month subscribers receive 5-7 quality hair product samples for $20 per month. Cancel anytime.

WHAT IS IN MY BOX: Subscribers can look forward to extraordinary products from established brands as well as some really great up and coming brands.

HOW IT WORKS: Join. Each box will have extraordinary value. Discovering what's best for your hair couldn't be any easier. We have curated incredible boxes and located some of the best products that we KNOW you're going to love! "_

Everyone wants one because it's a great way to try various products without actually breaking the bank. That or because it's new.


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

I was so happy that I managed to get one! When I got the email I made a plan with my boyfriend to go down to the lobby of his building to use the free wifi to order it and everything. Then I got food poisoning and stayed at home in bed all weekend. I was knocked out on Saturday after taking drugs to force me to sleep (jeez that sounds bad) but I randomly woke up at 1:56 and rolled over and ordered mine! I can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh wow.... 

I really hate that you got food poisoning (I've had it before and I was sooooo sick) but am happy you were able to get your curlbox!! I'm excited too. I can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words!!!! It was such a horrible feeling. I was begging my mother to take me to the hospital but she wouldn't. She's an RN and she knew that it would have been a waste at that point in time (it had only been a day since everything started). But the fact that it all worked out was great! My boyfriend is such a sweetheart and if I was at his apartment in that state he probably would have just let me sleep if I didn't wake up myself to get it. Then I would have woke up like this  and he would have been all  then I would have gone all  :: and the weekend would have been even more unpleasant. LOL.


----------



## theAlist (Jun 21, 2012)

I just saw on twitter that they have 30 memberships on sale now


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 21, 2012)

KiKi Homemaker said:


> I just saw on twitter that they have 30 memberships on sale now



they gone already


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 21, 2012)

So how do you get it? Or rather @JBunnie or Iluvsmuhgrass - how long after you signed up for the invite did you actually get invited to purchase?

The only invite I got was to meet the creator at KBB in Brooklyn.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 21, 2012)

I got mine this morning! I think it was later than 7:30 too...


----------



## Transformer (Jun 21, 2012)

Or you could take your twenty dollars a month budget and satisfy your PJ urges yourself.  I hate subscriptions...I'll just wonder the aisles and pick up something on my own.

By the way, how large are the samples in the curl box?


----------



## alive (Jun 21, 2012)

Transformer said:
			
		

> Or you could take your twenty dollars a month budget and satisfy your PJ urges yourself.  I hate subscriptions...I'll just wonder the aisles and pick up something on my own.
> 
> By the way, how large are the samples in the curl box?



Transformer It varies. I don't have a subscription but I've received a curl box as a gift once. I think it has two full sized products, two miniature sizes and a handful of single use packets


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 21, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> So how do you get it? Or rather @JBunnie or Iluvsmuhgrass - how long after you signed up for the invite did you actually get invited to purchase?



I waited for about two months. I missed the first one but got in on the second. They will email, tweet, and fb about the opening and time of the subscriptions. 



Transformer said:


> Or you could take your twenty dollars a month budget and satisfy your PJ urges yourself.  I hate subscriptions...I'll just wonder the aisles and pick up something on my own.
> 
> By the way, how large are the samples in the curl box?



I'm not wild about subscriptions either, but I felt this was worth it to me. Besides, I felt that I should support a sister's business. It's brilliant actually. 

They have various sample sizes and some full sizes. As a matter of fact a bottle of conditioner featured in last months box had a value of $20 alone. Her birthday month had three full sized products (I think but don't quote me.) There are alot of people that have done blog and vlog reviews. If you search the web you can see what's in there.


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> So how do you get it? Or rather @JBunnie or Iluvsmuhgrass - how long after you signed up for the invite did you actually get invited to purchase?
> 
> The only invite I got was to meet the creator at KBB in Brooklyn.



I signed up on May 26th, got the email about the subscriptions for sale on June 14th.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

I got mine yesterday!!! Did anyone else get theirs?!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 11, 2012)

Not yet. I'm so excited!!  

Is it good????!!!!!! Don't tell me what's in it lol.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass, I initially started typing what was in it in my first post, then I was like THAT IS SO RUDE! But considering the fact that I got one at all is god enough for me!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 11, 2012)

JBunnie LOL now you KNOW I'm curious!! I think that I recall Myelik saying in a video that there were like four versions of each month's boxes. I'm tempted to tell you to PM me and let me know what you got!   Hopefully mine will arrive within the next two days.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok. Got my Curlbox. I kinda want to burn something down. Seriously.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

[USER=7289 said:
			
		

> Iluvsmuhgrass[/USER];16380847]Ok. Got my Curlbox. I kinda want to burn something down. Seriously.


 
What's in it? I'm curious.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 11, 2012)

faithVA I'll inbox you. Don't want to ruin it for others that haven't gotten theirs yet.


----------



## sistatv (Jul 11, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Ok. Got my Curlbox. I kinda want to burn something down. Seriously.



OMG!! I take it you are not happy??? What's in it? Spill the tea...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 11, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> I got mine yesterday!!! Did anyone else get theirs?!



I received my first curlBOX today. I think another really good perk is that you get coupons for various brands in addition to products in the curlBOX. Def putting my 20% off from Sage Naturalceuticals coupon and the Jane Carter coupon to use as well!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 11, 2012)

sistatv said:


> OMG!! I take it you are not happy??? What's in it? Spill the tea...



sistatv -
I was kinda disappointed with the box to be honest, mostly because the two full sized products are full of cones and other ingredients I don't use on my hair. I'm going to give my subscription another 2-3 months and if there are more "misses" for me than "hits," I'll be canceling my subscription.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 11, 2012)

what did ya;ll get?


----------



## sistatv (Jul 11, 2012)

I googled and saw the contents... 

I was subscribed to CurlKit but I decided to cancel as well... I'm considering curlbox cause it is fun to get a box of unknown stuff to try but admittedly I was left a little disappointed after every box...  This month I thought my $20 would be well served on full size products cause although I am a product junkie... I'm cheap than a mug Frugal...

  This month $20 bucks is going toward 2 Shea moisture products...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 11, 2012)

_* Motions Naturally You Moisturizing Shampoo 8oz
* Motions Naturally You Smoothing Conditioner 8oz
* Shea Radiance Nourishing Hair Repair Cream with Shea Butter (says 2oz but the container is kinda empty.)
* Luster's Pink Classic Light Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion 1/4 oz (Yes... a fourth of an ounce of Pink oil lotion)
* Jane Carter Solution Condition & Sculpt 1-2oz bottle

And coupons
-20% Sage Neutraceuticals
- $5 off of 30 or $10 off of 50 Jane Carter
- Spend $15 and receive a free sample size product or Spend $25 and get a free full size product from ilybeautyco.com _

I may use the Sage and ily coupons and definitely trying the Shea Radiance but as for the rest.... no. It was like I opened up the box after a relatively rough day and heard "whomp whomp". 

I'm even reasonable with my expectations... but a half full sample size of settled liquid, pink lotion, and motions just didn't do it for me.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> _* Motions Naturally You Moisturizing Shampoo 8oz
> * Motions Naturally You Smoothing Conditioner 8oz
> * Shea Radiance Nourishing Hair Repair Cream with Shea Butter (*says 2oz but the container is kinda empty*.)
> * Luster's Pink Classic Light Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion 1/2oz (Yes... Pink oil lotion)
> ...



I JUST PM'd you. But yup that's what I got too. I felt the Shea Radiance jar was a little empty too, glad I'm not the only one. But yeah, I didn't want to seem like a spoiled sport or ruin anyone else's experience by saying I wasn't all too satisfied with mine before everyone else got theirs. Bit now that we are talking about it I'm glad I'm not the only one. The Motion's Shampoo isn't sulfate free and the Condish has cones as someone else said above. (So I probably won't be using it as a cowash condish just because I have it.)  The only thing I am excited about is the Jane Carter Condition and Sculpt. 

Kind of sucks that 2 of the 3 coupons are contingent on spending a certain amount before reaping any benefits but hey, can't win them all.

I think the service would be better if you filled out a questionnaire about what products you're looking for. I'm not looking for shampoos so me getting any is really a waste. And I have fine strands, so heavier oils/creams/butters aren't exactly what I want either. Maybe in time....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2012)

Hell. No.

I coulda gone to Target and threw together a better box than that. Sulfates, cones and PINK LOTION?! Are you kidding me?!

I was contemplating signing up next month, but yeah...hell no.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 11, 2012)

I didn't want to post a bunch of negative stuff about the company. I've heard great things and the other boxes seemed great... but what I got this month was... less than stellar.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope it's not because she has more subscribers to provide for why the box was less than stellar


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 11, 2012)

She'll get one more month from me and if it's anything like this particular box, then I'm done. I am looking forward to trying the Shea Radiance and Jane Carter products, but that ain't worth $20.


----------



## Jenaee (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't been thrilled with the last 2 boxes. I cancelled my subscription a few weeks ago so this was my last box. I can honestly say I don't regret my decision.


----------



## theAlist (Jul 11, 2012)

They must have received a lot of complaints b/c they wrote this on twitter

curlBOX ‏CurlBox
Every time I get an email from someone disappointed at the products, I ask them if they tried them. *crickets* Please try it first.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 11, 2012)

theAlist said:


> They must have received a lot of complaints b/c they wrote this on twitter
> 
> curlBOX ‏@CurlBox
> Every time I get an email from someone disappointed at the products, I ask them if they tried them. *crickets* Please try it first.



Girl bye @ that response . Like someone said above, "Sulfates, cones and PINK LOTION?!".....I sent an e-mail 15 minutes ago cancelling my subscription. I can put that $20 to better use and simply google coupon codes.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^ Maybe my PMS is going hard right now, but that response completely rubbed me the wrong way.

Try mediocre products with ingredients that I don't want anywhere near my body? Um, no. How about you send things that people will WANT to try. Things that people will be overjoyed to recieve. If you're recieving a bunch of complaints, the fault is on YOU and no one else, no matter if they tried it or not.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:
			
		

> Girl bye @ that response . Like someone said above, "Sulfates, cones and PINK LOTION?!".....I sent an e-mail 15 minutes ago cancelling my subscription. I can put that $20 to better use and simply google coupon codes.



Right? Like everybody and they mama ain't tried (and failed with) Pink Lotion.

She'll probably lose a lot of business after this. That comment was uncalled for, unprofessional and just stupid.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

theAlist said:


> They must have received a lot of complaints b/c they wrote this on twitter
> 
> curlBOX ‏CurlBox
> Every time I get an email from someone disappointed at the products, I ask them if they tried them. *crickets* Please try it first.



Chile please! They should know that a lot of curly girls do not use sulfates and cones. If you're going to put them in the box don't make them the FULL SIZE items.... DUH!!!!! If someone does not use something I doubt they will just decide to try it out because you sent it to them..... And pink lotion.... that was just a total fail to me.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

tiffers said:


> ^^^ Maybe my PMS is going hard right now, but that response completely rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> Try mediocre products with ingredients that I don't want anywhere near my body? Um, no. How about you send things that people will WANT to try. Things that people will be overjoyed to recieve. If you're recieving a bunch of complaints, the fault is on YOU and no one else, no matter if they tried it or not.



And then, the whole church stood up and said....... AMEN!


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Did you all see this tweet too? 

"The purpose of curlBOX is to TRY things. Think about it ... The guy for you may not be in the package you thought he'd be. OPEN your MIND!"

Girl stop! If I said I'm not going to date a man who has kids then I'm not going to date a man with kids. If I said I'm not going to wash my hair with sulfate shampoo then I'm not going to wash my hair with sulfate shampoo, period, point blank!


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 11, 2012)

I glanced over that list and saw Pink Lotion something. No bueno.  Why is that offered in a box? Who hasn't tried Pink Lotion by now? Who has that ish ever worked for?


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 11, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> Did you all see this tweet too?
> 
> "The purpose of curlBOX is to TRY things. Think about it ... The guy for you may not be in the package you thought he'd be. OPEN your MIND!"
> 
> Girl stop! If I said I'm not going to date a man who has kids then I'm not going to date a man with kids. If I said I'm not going to wash my hair with sulfate shampoo then I'm not going to wash my hair with sulfate shampoo, period, point blank!


This can't be real. There is no way a business owner wrote this tomfoolery! Where are people coming up with these wack  comparisons from? I mean c'mon, she compared her product to a no good second rate man?! *_dead_*


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> This can't be real. There is no way a business owner wrote this tomfoolery! Where are people coming up with these wack  comparisons from? I mean c'mon, she compared her product to a no good second rate man?! *_dead_*



She damn sure did, whether it was the business owner or her intern or whoever, she damn sure did, damn shame


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Meritamen, I think she tweeted it because even on her personal Twitter @myleik the man quote is on there. And the bio for the page reads:

Founder & CEO Chief Experience Officer CurlBOX | Beauty Product Junkie | Avid Reader | Risk Taker | Great Friend | Currently Fearing Nothing | 'Bout It


----------



## empressri (Jul 11, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> Did you all see this tweet too?
> 
> *"The purpose of curlBOX is to TRY things. Think about it ... The guy for you may not be in the package you thought he'd be. OPEN your MIND!"
> *
> Girl stop! If I said I'm not going to date a man who has kids then I'm not going to date a man with kids. If I said I'm not going to wash my hair with sulfate shampoo then I'm not going to wash my hair with sulfate shampoo, period, point blank!



People that believe such notions settle are settling and are really pissed when they find out Prince Charming is really a frog and they've just grown immune to his croaking.

WHATEVER I'm glad I didn't sign up for this! Something told me not to.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 11, 2012)

empressri said:


> People that believe such notions settle are settling and are really pissed when they find out Prince Charming is really a frog and they've just grown immune to his croaking.
> 
> WHATEVER I'm glad I didn't sign up for this! Something told me not to.



^ What she said.  Exactly! That's a horrible comparison to make, absoluetly horrible. Can't say I was all that interested in this since I have an allergic reaction to monthly subcriptions of almost anything. But this is just tacky and unprofessional.
Pink Lotion!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok please understand that I'm not trying to be messy. I have the patience of Job and am willing to give almost anything a try unless I know that it's not going to agree with me. (allergic reactions, disagreeable ingredients, etc.) With that said... A part of me understands that she's saying just try the products and if they don't work... ok at least you know. That's the purpose of the CurlBox. To try new and different things. I genuinely get that and I'm willing to try new things within reason.  

I want to see her succeed. I'm not on the flip side of the business... so I have no idea how the boxes are put together, the concepts of each months box (keeping it new and fresh), or what's involved in getting the products (manufacturers) involved, etc.  


I personally would have loved to have seen more info on the Shea Radiance. This is the only product that I really want out of this box. The smell is "lil ol church lady perfume" spliced with "a bengay'ed mintiness".  But it feels nice. I have posted a pic that I took with my phone. Sorry for the quality.

The one in the dark jar is the brand new Shea Radiance Nourishing Hair Repair Cream received in the CurlBox. The one in the clear/white jar is a hand salve that I've used SEVERAL times. Both are 2oz sizes, only one is new. I can't fault her for this...

I'm going to use what I can and either swap or giveaway what I don't. If it doesn't get better, I'm going to unsub.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

at Meritamen, she is really mad about this pink lotion.

I just went on the website and NONE of the brands that were in this months box were on the "Brands" page. Kind of misleading, then again the "News" page hasn't been updated either.... I guess she's been busy making out of pocket tweets to worry about such things.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Ok please understand that I'm not trying to be messy. I have the patience of Job and am willing to give almost anything a try unless I know that it's not going to agree with me. (allergic reactions, disagreeable ingredients, etc.) With that said... A part of me understands that she's saying just try the products and if they don't work... ok at least you know. That's the purpose of the CurlBox. To try new and different things. I genuinely get that and I'm willing to try new things within reason.
> 
> I want to see her succeed. I'm not on the flip side of the business... so I have no idea how the boxes are put together, the concepts of each months box (keeping it new and fresh), or what's involved in getting the products (manufacturers) involved, etc.
> 
> ...



I totally agree but how she's handling it isn't making it better. And I was trying to characterize the smell of that Shea Radiance stuff, LOL, great choice of words!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 11, 2012)

I think that for $20 better products should be included, if not the price needs to be lowered. I refuse to pay over $10 for a sampling service, unless it is barkbox for my dog haha.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2012)

So happy I haven't gotten a subscription. Hell I can put together a betterbox for $20 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 11, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Ok. Got my Curlbox. I kinda want to burn something down. Seriously.



I just 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 11, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Ok please understand that I'm not trying to be messy. I have the patience of Job and am willing to give almost anything a try unless I know that it's not going to agree with me. (allergic reactions, disagreeable ingredients, etc.) With that said... A part of me understands that she's saying just try the products and if they don't work... ok at least you know. That's the purpose of the CurlBox. To try new and different things. I genuinely get that and I'm willing to try new things within reason.
> 
> I want to see her succeed. I'm not on the flip side of the business... so I have no idea how the boxes are put together, the concepts of each months box (keeping it new and fresh), or what's involved in getting the products (manufacturers) involved, etc.
> 
> ...



Is that a lighter? Were you gonna burn the box?  just kidding.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 Girl! LOLOLOL I put that in there for reference purposes only!


----------



## sistatv (Jul 13, 2012)

Although I do think this one was kind of a dud for some of us. I may still sign up and don't think we should all run out and cancel just yet. Some boxes are going to be disappointments. There are only so many natural hair care companies and only so many product to sample. The large companies like pink oil and motions have the money to do this kind of marketing regularly. The smaller natural hair care companies probably dont...  I want to support black owned businesses and I know ya'll do to and I want us to get great product and service as well. I'm going to chalk this one up as a growing pain and still sign up.  :fingers crossed:


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 13, 2012)

sistatv I plan on doing 3 months before cancelling.


----------



## gforceroy (Jul 13, 2012)

Nooo I did not get my box yet but now I know it is going to suck...this is my first one too... I am still going to act excited because my SO bought it for me lol...


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't have CurlBOX (it doesn't seem worth it to me) but I think this is ironic considering I met the CurlBox founder at the Karen's Body Beautiful event they had last month and Karen got up and talked all about how Parabens and other stuff are damaging to your hair and how mainstream haircare products do nothing for us. So to see those very things in a box the next month is just....

And many she is having trouble getting a box together every month which I could understand is a challenge but she needs to get creative. It doesn't only have to be hair products, what about accessories, clips, combs/brushes, etc


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 13, 2012)

Duplicate message


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 13, 2012)

What happen to:

Karens Body Beautiful
Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Ambrosia Hair 
Silk Dreams
B.A.S.K.
Little Penguins
Gleau
Darcy's 

I could go on...

There is no reason to put '1988 called and want their Pink Oil Lotion back' in the box.  Relaxed women don't even use that crap.  I agree with others about putting products full of sulfates and cones in the box.  Its a great concept but poor management.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 13, 2012)

cutiebe2 said:


> It doesn't only have to be hair products, what about accessories, clips, combs/brushes, etc




Yes!! I would LOOOOVE to get some hair candy! That's actually a really good idea.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 13, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> Nooo I did not get my box yet but now I know it is going to suck...this is my first one too... I am still going to act excited because my SO bought it for me lol...



So sorry for the spoiler.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 15, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> What happen to:
> 
> Karens Body Beautiful
> Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
> ...



This is exactly what I was saying about the brands. Very misleading when I thought I'd be getting the brands listed on the site and instead I get Luster's and Motions. I guess I'll start going to Burger King for my McChickens now.....


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 15, 2012)

But, my $20 for my next box came out of my account (at like 12:01 this morning. She don't play about that money, hmmm) so I figured since that happened today I will send her my email with my opinion and suggestions for the service. We'll see if she comes talking to me crazy via email.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 15, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> But, my $20 for my next box came out of my account (at like 12:01 this morning. She don't play about that money, hmmm) so I figured since that happened today I will send her my email with my opinion and suggestions for the service. We'll see if she comes talking to me crazy via email.



Please let us know how that goes, I'd be interested to see how she takes criticism that is constructive and suggestions in general.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 15, 2012)

ShyIntellect, will do. I plan to type it up while I'm at work tonight (I'm praying it's not busy) and I will copy and paste it on here for you all to see what I said.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, just sent the email, it's a little lengthy but here it is:

To whom it may concern:

I recently received my very first CurlBox this past week and I wanted to share my thoughts about the box and the overall CurlBox Subscription experience. 

First and foremost I would like to say that waiting to purchase a CurlBox subscription was a simple and fast process that was much appreciated. I have heard stories about other subscription services that over extended themselves and as a result were not able to accommodate each subscriber. I truly appreciate the fact that CurlBox recognizes the capacity at which they are able to operate and releases subscriptions accordingly. I also appreciated the email notification letting those on the mailing list know when subscriptions were going  to be available and timelines of the email in relation to when the subscriptions would become available. Overall purchasing my CurlBox subscription was very easy and I did not mind the wait. 

When I received my CurlBox, I was a tad dismayed at the contents. I was excited that there were not one, but two, full-sized products. However, upon inspection I realized that the products contained ingredients that curly girls generally do not use (I don’t use sulfates and I attempt use silicones sparingly). The Shea Radiance sample seemed a little thick for my average/fine strands. I was excited about the Jane Carter condition and sculpt. While it was nice to read that  Luster's changed their formula, I wasn't too excited about their Pink Lotion being in the box. I will admit I have yet to try any of the products because I had already planned out what my wash day regimen this past weekend, but I have promised myself to try the last three products as they don't contain ingredients that make me cautious.

I admit that I witnessed a lot of negative reactions to this particular CurlBox for various reasons. I can understand and relate to a lot of the disappointment I have seen/heard about, but in regards to this email I will only share my personal concerns about the contents of the CurlBox. Sulfates and silicones are two controversial ingredients for curly girls. Since starting my healthy hair journey, I have probably seen more discussions about the use of sulfates and silicones than any other ingredients. Whether ladies stop using these ingredients because they follow a particular method or because they know of the effects that they can have on their hair, I was not expecting a service geared towards our curly hair to provide us with products that we are constantly told not to use. While I'm aware that there are girls who still use sulfates and silicones, I was taken aback that the full sized products were filled with things that I have had poor experiences with and have been proven to be less than ideal for curly hair. The Shea Radiance Hair Repair Cream was thick, possibly a little too thick for my strands, but as I said above I'm still going to give it a try. The inclusion of Luster's Pink Lotion seemed like a last minute filler for the box. Though they reformulated the product and it was raved about on StrawberriCurls blog, Pink Lotion is such an accessible product that it seemed pointless to include. To be honest, none of the brands in the box were any of the brands mentioned on the website and that surprised me. Part of the reason I purchased a subscription was to be introduced to product lines that are not as well known and/or easily accessible. Motions, Luster's Pink Lotion and Jane Carter do not fit that bill. To me there was not a good balance of well known and new, more exclusive, harder to obtain, products. 

I always appreciate some savings when making purchases on anything, but the coupons all expire very quickly. In addition, two of the three coupons are contingent on spending a certain amount of money before reaping any benefits, and this makes it a little difficult as I feel as if I’m being pressured to spend $45 on hair products (that I may have never tried before) in a month or two. I understand that I am speaking from a consumer point of view and I actually have no idea what it is like for CurlBox as a company and how the relationships with vendors work. As a result, I that getting coupons that do not expire so quickly or that do not have a spending minimum might not be something the company has a lot of control over. 

I do want to share that I think having different variations of CurlBox each month might be an option to satisfy different needs of the CurlBox subscribers. I actually read on a forum that there are four different versions of CurlBox each month, but from what I have heard/read, this is only a rumor. If the subscription included a short survey to fill out regarding user’s tastes, regimens, and product preferences, there could be a way to create different versions of the box to satisfy girls with different hair needs. Is it possible to begin each subscription with three or four quick questions like "Do you use silicones and sulfates?" "Are your strands fine/average/coarse?" "Are you looking to try shampoos and conditioners, deep treatments, oils, or stylers and moisturizers?" etc.. This might allow for a better understanding of what your subscribers need out of their boxes. I understand that putting different products in different boxes can create issues in making sure each box variation is of equal value, but I think it is an option that should be explored.

Again, I'm going to try the Shea Radiance, Jane Carter, and Luster's and keep my subscription to see what else CurlBox has to offer. However, I did feel the need to express my opinion on what I have experienced so far. I want to thank you for your time and I truly do wish the whole CurlBox Company all the best.

Warmest regards,

Jessica B.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 16, 2012)

JBunnie said:
			
		

> Ok, just sent the email, it's a little lengthy but here it is:
> 
> To whom it may concern:
> 
> ...



That was worded wonderfully. However, it won't be well received.

 All she cares about is making money. Look at her tweets. She doesn't apologize. She makes ridiculous and flippant remarks. 

After several cancellations and bad mouthing she will try and turn it around. Right now she is all about the "now" money. She isn't thinking about growing her business or treating her customers right.

She wants you to pay for crap and be happy.  Saying that you may even like crap if you try it.  I know crap when I see it. 

If I was a subscriber to the curlbox I would have given her a second chance at first.  After reading her tweets I would have cancelled.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 16, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> That was worded wonderfully. However, it won't be well received.
> 
> All she cares about is making money. Look at her tweets. She doesn't apologize. She makes ridiculous and flippant remarks.
> 
> ...



If she cared about her money she would care about her customers because without them there is no money


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 16, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> If I was a subscriber to the curlbox I would have given her a second chance at first.  After reading her tweets I would have cancelled*.*



This all day.

I was going to do a 3-month trial run with this subscription service but after seeing her responses on Twitter and then seeing her post this via Instagram the morning after the majority of us received our boxes and the complaints started rolling in:







I decided to go right ahead and cancel.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 16, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> That was worded wonderfully. However, it won't be well received.
> 
> All she cares about is making money. Look at her tweets. She doesn't apologize. She makes ridiculous and flippant remarks.
> 
> ...



Oh those tweets, worse thing she could have done. I'm trying to hold on and hope for the best, but if she says anything crazy after this email then she's out of my life. ::queue up the Michael Jackson::


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 16, 2012)

ShyIntellect, pause... what did she post on Instagram?! Not the picture you posted I hope....


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 16, 2012)

ShyIntellect *gasp* she posted that?


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 16, 2012)

This is turning out to be very interesting.... I wonder if she knows about this forum and its potential influence on her business given the number of members and the power of sharing personal experiences online.  Sad - you need to know your target market, that's business 101.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 16, 2012)

JBunnie - I truly hope she takes the time to read your note as it was with the best of intentions. Companies need customers like you to provide constructive feedback. If she were to just monitor this forum for 24 hours it would prove a valuable place to gain insight for her business.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 16, 2012)

OH HAYLLLL NO SHE DIDN'T.  That's what she thinks of her customers?  

I was about to say the same as Caliscurls - she must not know the power of word of mouth, and duh YT anyone?  I am sure other hair boards are all on this too, these are the boards/customers that gave her a chance, and she posts that?  #CURLboxFAIL


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 16, 2012)

HanaKuroi and JBunnie -

Yes, she sure did post that picture and the caption was "Morning Message." Cancelling my subscription was a done deal after that.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 16, 2012)

Like, oh my God.  What balls she has!  Despite the disappointing box, I was going to give it one shot, but its a done deal for me.


----------



## theAlist (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, but you can't use the company's twitter and instagram as your personal venting space to bash the customers that you don't agree with.  Seems like she can't take criticism.  If that's the case she should hand the COMPANY'S social networks over to a PR specialist.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 16, 2012)

A lot of people must be very disappointed in the box and cancelled their subscriptions b/c she's opening up subscriptions again on Wednesday


----------



## -PYT (Jul 16, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Ok. Got my Curlbox. I kinda want to burn something down. Seriously.



pookaloo83 this made me laugh out loud too!!!! Especially coming from Iluvsmuhgrass I'm sorry so many were mislead by this woman.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 17, 2012)

I watched one yt review and she had these"braids" and she was happy about her motions products. My dd kept saying "but look at her head!" that yt vid alone would have made me not subscribe to it. Dat lady can't even use the products with those braids.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 17, 2012)

HanaKuroi, do you have the link for the video?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&biw=320&bih=356&q=curl+box+reviews+july&btnG=&mvs=0 

It is the 3rd video now with the lady holding the motions products. I just don't understand it.

JBunnie

Her name is natural in Nashville, something like that.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 17, 2012)

Still cutting up on Twitter and such, dang, she went from tacky to straight disrepectful. I'm ready for her to post the offical unboxing video on Youtube. Hopefully, she will have her atitude in check in order to be professional but I doubt it.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah...... this review though..... she has braids and admits that the Motions products "have a lot of chemicals". Like I said in the email I know some curly girls are "that girl" but it just wasn't a good idea to have your first box since you opened up new subscriptions filled with controversial products... 

Pause, she said "oldie but goodie" about the Luster's..... maybe my hair if just different........

But overall I feel like I'm beating a dead horse, I'm just waiting to see if she responds and how that will go.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait, she's uploading an unboxing video tomorrow?! The forum is going to be TOO DAMN LIVE tomorrow I know this. CurlBox video and Komaza results?!?! I'm bringing the wings ladies, and the divorce papers because I have a feeling it's going to GO DOWN!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 17, 2012)

JBunnie said:
			
		

> Wait, she's uploading an unboxing video tomorrow?! The forum is going to be TOO DAMN LIVE tomorrow I know this. CurlBox video and Komaza results?!?! I'm bringing the wings ladies, and the divorce papers because I have a feeling it's going to GO DOWN!



What time? I am going to need to not use my phone for once tomorrow! I wanna see the gifs.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 17, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> Yeah...... this review though..... she has braids and admits that the Motions products "have a lot of chemicals". Like I said in the email I know some curly girls are "that girl" but it just wasn't a good idea to have your first box since you opened up new subscriptions filled with controversial products...
> 
> Pause, she said "oldie but goodie" about the Luster's..... maybe my hair if just different........
> 
> But overall I feel like I'm beating a dead horse, I'm just waiting to see if she responds and how that will go.


I wouldn't knock this month's box as badly as I've done if what was offered was more balanced. I've seen unboxings from previous months that offered a range of products to try from salon stuff, small boutique and drugstore lines that seemed satisfatory but this month seems medicore with perdominately low end products only.

I noticed _everyone_ got a half empty jar of the Shea Radiance cream. Lame.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW, I looked at her personal Twitter and the CurlBox Twitter and there are some differences in what she tweets. Her personal Twitter is a lot more brash and unprofessional in how she talks about the video and the situation but she does RT some things from her personal Twitter onto the CurlBox Twitter. She only seems to RT the more tame comments onto the CurlBox page, as if we can't access the personal page or we will disregard anything she puts on there because it's her personal page. Thing is if you're going to utilize social media to promote your products people will associate any account, whether personal or business, to your product/brand. If she really feels the need to have a have a personal Twitter to try and talk crazy at least make it private, or don't have your business affiliations in the damn bio. To be 100% honest she needs to learn to bite her damn tongue and be humble. Obviously she has an issue with that so she should really just text her damn friends about her personal frustrations (that is if she has any friends because I'd think a real friend would care and have enough common sense to tell her to cut the CRAP) *The same way social media can help her it can also hurt her* 

About to watch this unboxing/review video she talked about this this comment:

Just watched Melshary July curlBOX review video. Love it when they GET it. http://instagr.am/p/NKE4XkDWAY/

She also tweeted this on her personal account:

I'm way ahead of schedule on everything for August CurlBOX ... I'm still in utter disbelief over it. Ordering larger shipping boxes. 

Larger shipping boxes ladies?!? Maybe we will be oh so blessed to get a box with nothing but full sized bottles and jars of UTTER CRAP next month!!!!  I'm predicting she'll shove an old school conk kit (a la Malcolm X) in the damn box complete with how to brush your hair pre "treatment" guide and toilet rinsing instructions. Then she'll just tweet at us to try it before we say anything to her


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 17, 2012)

Meritamen, that's what I said! I get that some girl still use those ingredients in their hair and that some girls still use drug store brands. But that was ALL that was in the box. Everything but the Shea Radiance I could have got at Target, I'm at Target every damn week, if I wanted a Target box I would have made that myself. There was no balance. And  with her having new subscriptions this month made it worse. Wouldn't you want to do something spectacular for the girls who are literally receiving their FIRST CurlBox?! Then her attitude had made it so much worse and is 2.5 seconds away from being unforgivable in my book. (But as we can see some young ladies have already jumped shipped and I can see why)

HanaKuroi, no time listed, punk move in my opinion. She won't be able to take all the heat at once and she knows it.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 17, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> Thing is if you're going to utilize social media to promote your products people will associate any account, whether personal or business, to your product/brand. If she really feels the need to have a have a personal Twitter to try and talk crazy at least make it private, or don't have your business affiliations in the damn bio.


This all day. She hurt herself and her business more by the way she responded to the complaints then any of the disappointment that could be found in this month's box. People will overlook a dud or two but most don't like to be talked to sideways.



> She also tweeted this on her personal account:
> 
> 
> > I'm way ahead of schedule on everything for August @CurlBOX ... I'm still in utter disbelief over it. Ordering larger shipping boxes.
> ...


Girl, you bad!  I had to look up what a conk was.

I do hope this is a better box. All though I'm not interested in subscribing to this type of service myself I still like to quench my inner PJ with unboxing videos. Makes me sad to see folks disappointed.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 17, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> This all day. She hurt herself and her business more by the way she responded to the complaints then any of the disappointment that could be found in this month's box. People will overlook a dud or two but most don't like to be talked to sideways.



*AND I SAY CHURCH...........PREACH!!!!!*


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yup, got my invite for tomorrow   I guess enough people cancelled so she need some money.

I probably would've still tried Curlbox if she didn't post that mess.  All she had to do was say, my bad, I should have had a more balanced box, I will do my best to be sure this will not happen again.  Especially if she is not repping those brands on her site.

She should take the comments & critcism, learn & grow.  

Shoot I'm keeping my $20


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 17, 2012)

Video up........

watch it here


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 17, 2012)

The unboxing....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wFZPG2l85o

The video is relatively professional and hints to an unbelievable August box (whether this is the absolute truth or a marketing ploy remains to be seen.) I actually like her personality (in her previous videos), however you can definitely see the vexation coming out a little bit in this particular unboxing. It's nice that she clarified the concept of taking chances and shared how these products came to be included into the July Curlbox. I can appreciate that.

There are several reasons that people tend to stay away from cones and/or sulfates. It has nothing to do with being busy  (that was an off-the-cuff but funny comment that she made in the video... I know many busy sistas that are into healthy ingredients. I was genuinely able to laugh at this in a good-hearted manner without feeling slighted.) For me.... it has to do with cutting carcinogens to a minimum, avoiding skin irritation, and wanting a true healthier moisture for my hair and skin. Not all naturalistas are ingredient die-hards, some just know which ingredients do (or don't) work for their head of hair. As a consumer,  I really wanted to set that box on fire while listening to Usher's Let It Burn. But ya know... It would have been nice to hear,"I hear y'all and I understand where you're coming from. Do you guys have any suggestions on creating an awesome CurlBox experience for you?" Instead of getting the "Give it a try because you never know" or "It's all about taking chances" or "I knew I was going to catch it when I put this out there." 

With that said, I genuinely hope that she listens to her true customer base (not the ones that just tend to hate on everyone and everything but to the ones that truly want to like/love the purpose/services of her business) and rise above and beyond the call. I also hope that she stops with the less than stellar tweets and such. That's not palatable. Even if it's not meant as brash as it could be interpreted, it's still unprofessional and somewhat off-putting. That doesn't seem to go with the image she's put forth thus far, so hopefully it's just a one time quirk.

I'm giving it another chance, I have not canceled my subscription, and I have yet to actually burn anything down.  But I will if I get more pink lotion.


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 17, 2012)

I think that her next box will make-up for this box because of all of the comments


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 17, 2012)

TopShelf said:
			
		

> I think that her next box will make-up for this box because of all of the comments



So what you are saying is sign up now while she ia making amends.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 17, 2012)

empressri said:


> People that believe such notions settle are settling and are really pissed when they find out Prince Charming is really a frog and they've just grown immune to his croaking.
> 
> WHATEVER I'm glad I didn't sign up for this! Something told me not to.




This is just in general, not directed at you or defending anyone.

It's because people complain before actually trying the product because they read on Google that sulfates cause you to lose your eyebrows and your feet catch on fire versus actually TRYING the product.  I avoided silicone (which work for my hair) and darn near destroyed it with glycerin messing around with you all. 

The box is to appeal to all sorts of curly girls. Some of us use Crisco, while some of us use Coconut oil only if it's been gleaned by the hands of 50 virgins. 

You cannot complain about how something works until you've used it.  I think that was the point.      People complain about customer service when they are terrible customers.  

The CurlBox from April and March were right up my alley.  February and June, not so much.  It's a sample box (I spend $10 a DAY on lunch,) I'm not going to be pleased all the time.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 17, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> Chile please! They should know that a lot of curly girls do not use sulfates and cones. If you're going to put them in the box don't make them the FULL SIZE items.... DUH!!!!! If someone does not use something I doubt they will just decide to try it out because you sent it to them..... And pink lotion.... that was just a total fail to me.




You're complaining that something is full sized in a sample box?    Give it away.  Some of you are doing too much.   


This is why I keep working for the white man. I could not deal with customers and their issues.  I'm sorry, I'm being rude.  When I saw your post, I read it like, _"I cannot believe that they gave me a full sized version of something that was supposed to be a sample. How dare they!"_

I'm regifting a few items and a curlbox to my bestie who can't get on the list.  For those of you who don't want it, please let yours go so people who want the CurlBox's can have them.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 17, 2012)

1QTPie said:


> This is just in general, not directed at you or defending anyone.
> 
> It's because people complain before actually trying the product because they read on Google that sulfates cause you to lose your eyebrows and your feet catch on fire versus actually TRYING the product.  I avoided silicone (which work for my hair) and darn near destroyed it with glycerin messing around with you all.
> 
> ...




I do understand your point, but at the same time, don't insult our knowledge and experience.  (_Not _directed at you, 1QTPie).  Some of us have been natural for years, if not our entire lives and know beyond a shadow of a doubt what works for our hair and what doesn't.  I'm not going to try a shampoo with a sulfate or conditioner with a 'cone because I've tried it time and again and ended up with dry, frizzy, brittle hair every single time. Not saying I would never, ever go there, but I have a personal problem with anyone telling me what I should do with my hair and suck it up after I told them it wont work.  

Its not even about the products shipped, it her attitude I have issues with.  I'm not a CS specialist but I would imagine the conversation should go like this:

Comapny: _I'm sorry you're not happy what the product.  I used this brand because of XYZ, but what can we do to make your experience a positive one next month?_

If multiple people are complaining, I think its time to listen to your customers.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 18, 2012)

I've never watched any of her other videos and I'm not going to start now. I'm just taking Iluvsmuhgrass, word on  how her attitude has been in previous videos.

First and foremost, if she was going to do a video in which she explains her thought process behind the July CurlBox then WHY did she say those things on Twitter? She could have easily said, "I'm sorry for any disappointment; I'm going to explain the logic behind all my choices for the July box in my unboxing video." I would have accepted that, waited and heard her out on the products. But she still controdicted herself off top when she said that she knew that people were going to get on her and that she wanted to have a conversation with her customers. But it doesn't seem like any conversing actually happened. It appears that she has shunned everyone who complained and embraced those who didn't. Again, I can accept a less than stellar box because everyone's hair is not the same so I don't expect for my hair to love everything in each box, but I will not accept being talked to sideways.

The whole introduction of the Luster's "did you hear what I said? The Pink Lotion LIGHT!" Yes we heard you, don't talk down to us. Unnecessary. She then goes on to talk about how she browses the blogs and she cares about what we have to say... I couldn't tell. Then she went on to say that one of her favorite hair products from the May CurlBox was $4. She's missing the point again, it's not that we are expecting her to give us salon brands in the box, but Luster's is nothing new. New formula or not we see it everywhere, it's easily accessible, we are looking for some things that aren't as well known, cheap or not. (Beating the dead horse here but what about all the brands on the CurlBox website again? Where were they?)

Shea Radiance, she said tweet us, Instagram us..... we know what that really means.

Motions, again another easily accessible brand that had been around. She said that she knew she was going to catch some feelings for this, which obviously she did. Again I know there is going to be variety, but making the full sized products so controversial to me was not the best decision. I honestly believe if the Motions were sample size and the Shea Radiance and Jane Carter were full size the reactions would have been different. 

If I would have heard the words, "try it" again I would have lost it. We get it, you don't want to hear our opinion unless we've taken the risk, even though many of us have taken the sulfate and cone risk already, in many different products in many different stages of our hair journey and yielded the same results BUT we're supposed to give it one last go because they work for her.....  I actually noticed that she seemed to say that a lot of the products worked for her, so I guess we all have her hair don't we?! That just made me feel that she did this box from a very personal stand point and that isn't fair because it goes without being said that her customers are a diverse set of curlies. (Hell I checked out Barkbox after Keshieshimmer, mentioned it and the first thing they ask is what is the size of your dog. That's the company acknowledging the differences intended users. I find that the video revealed that she neglected to do)

And the fact that she kept saying she KNEW she was going to catch hell for some things makes her reactions on the social networking sites even worse. If you knew you were putting yourself in the position to be heavily criticized then you should have known how to keep your composure better.

All in all it was nice to hear the thought process behind her choices and she could have really used the video as a tool to get her point across. But since it came after her sideways comments it was bound to be ill received to an extent. Again on a more personal level I'm waiting for a response to my email.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 21, 2012)

Response came yesterday afternoon:

Dear Jessica, 

Thank you for sharing your CurlBox experience with us. As both the Chief Executive Officer and the Chief Experience Officer, I personally read and review all comments and points of view and value them. And  - it is always great to hear from caring subscribers who want to see CurlBox succeed. You bring up some valid points and we'll review them along with others so that we can continue to strive to get better. 

We realize that it is impossible for everybody to love everything they get, or, even every box they get. That is why we offer a monthly subscription policy that allows you to opt out of the program at any point without any penalty. While we'd love to keep you for the year, we realize that it might not be what you are looking for. And in all actuality, if we've done our job you'll find a product that you fall in love with and will no longer need that monthly subscription. 

I sincerely appreciate your business and the time you took to communicate to us. 

Sincerely,



myleik teele
founder + ceo "chief experience officer"
@myleik | CurlBOX 
www.curlbox.com
www.facebook.com/curlBOX 

Now if she didn't make all those "try it" and "I don't care" comments/posts on Twitter and Instagram I wouldn't be skeptical about this email. But I'm basically taking caution with everything she says now. The email was professional and well written, but experience just leads me to believe she was rolling her eyes and muttering "THAT B*, I got that money for the sulfate I'm pushing though" the whole time she was writing this.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 24, 2012)

I want a AUG box. I just watched her video and she stated AUG box, is what she been working on since she open Curlbox. Just curious.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 24, 2012)

She must've gotten A LOT of complaints about that last box. Look what was posted on FB a minute ago:

"limited edition boxes with all-natural products ... for curls who wait ... stay tuned for more details."


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 24, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I do understand your point, but at the same time, don't insult our knowledge and experience.  (_Not _directed at you, 1QTPie).  Some of us have been natural for years, if not our entire lives and know beyond a shadow of a doubt what works for our hair and what doesn't.  I'm not going to try a shampoo with a sulfate or conditioner with a 'cone because I've tried it time and again and ended up with dry, frizzy, brittle hair every single time. Not saying I would never, ever go there, but I have a personal problem with anyone telling me what I should do with my hair and suck it up after I told them it wont work.
> 
> Its not even about the products shipped, it her attitude I have issues with.  I'm not a CS specialist but I would imagine the conversation should go like this:
> 
> ...




It's cool.  

First, this is my opinion, and I am venting because I don't understand what's going on.

My thought is that not every one who is natural likes the same things. It's a sample box with sample products and the products vary from month to month.  I have been "natural" for 10 years, I've seen all of the trends come and go with natural hair.   Some of us have no issue using sulfates. Does that negate us as naturals?  

I was saying to JBunnie that trying ONE cB and writing a long letter complaining that you don't use Motions (which is a very successful company by the way) is nonsensical to me. You tried one box. There are videos on youtube (including from the owner) that shows what cB is like.  Why didn't you watch those before purchasing?

To me, it's like writing a letter to Carol's Daughter and complaining because I tried a product and my hair didn't like it.  Or in this case, not trying it and writing a letter to complain. Or, based on this thread, it's like complaining about a product you didn't buy, nor try, and just piling on. Some of you haven't even spent money. lol

Wouldn't it make more sense to write Motions and ask them why they cannot and won't create a line that suits your needs?  

I'm all for shaming and calling out scammers, but I don't believe that it applies here.  I read their FB page and you know what it tells me? There there are a lot of people missing reading comprehension skills and a lot more who really cannot afford to be subscribed to the service.  It's mind boggling.

I understand why you and many others don't like her retorts, I get it, but when I first replied, it was well before I even saw the tweets posted.  If it's offensive, save your money.  I high five anyone that won't take anyone's crap or disrespect.  

I just think all and all, that some of you don't understand what a sub to cb or birchbox or any of those services means.  And I feel it's a bit too much.  Curlbox is for curly hair, not organic/natural/black owned brands only?  Where does it say that they only cater to companies who supply "gentle" or natural products?   

One final thing,  curlbox held an open conference call the night after most of you complained and said you were cancelling the service. I guess someone snitched. 

Why weren't ANY OF YOU on there? There was not one complaint.  She tweeted and facebooked the conference call invite, I cannot imagine not one of you saw it as most of us practically live online.  This keyboard courage is frustrating and makes me sad that instead of supporting a black business, we tear it down (over sulfates.)   They gave your an opportunity to hit back, but nothing was said by any of you. Crickets and compliments, that's all that was heard.  How frustrating.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 24, 2012)

"Keyboard courage," really? Anyway....

The way she handled the backlash _initially_ is what turned me off, it wasn't just about sulfates and cones. A lot of people expressed their disappointment about the two full size products containing ingredients that a large majority of the natural community try to shy away from, the talks of cancelling memberships didn't really begin until she started responding to the criticism she was receiving. I was willing to give her another couple of months until I saw the instagram posts and some of the things she tweeted. I'm all for uplifting black business, but you gotta give me a reason to do that.....you simply being black is not enough, sorry hun. You have to leave those emotional responses at the door. To post "Who Cares What They Think?" and other messages similar to that one made me think that she's not even willing to possibly concede to the fact that there were some major areas to improve things and at least hear out what some of her paying customers had to say. Some of the backlash she received was constructive, not all of it was about "tearing her down over sulfates." I just wish she wouldn't have responded the way that she did and instead waited to release the unboxing video addressing the concerns in a more professional manner.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 24, 2012)

If jbunnie and others knew ahead of time what was going to be in the box they would have canceled. There are product lines listed on the site implying that those would be included not run of the mill lower end products.

Comparing curlbox to buying cd makes no sense at all. 
Curlbox put these boxes together including products that most curlies avoid. She knows what most curlies use and don't use. She knows her market. She was flippant and unprofessional with how she handled the situation.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 24, 2012)

As far as the FB thing I think most were done and had their minds made up after her tweets and instagram. Why bother at that point?


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, obviously there are some who get where I am coming from and I'm happy that there are curly girls who hold businesses to a certain standard.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2012)

Honestly, I see both sides....


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 29, 2012)

people can be fussy, boy . . .  if they don't like it, maybe they should unsubscribe. She never promised organic, sulfate free, black owned products only.


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 31, 2012)

Did anyone ever stop and think that the "Who cares what they think" picture was about naturals embracing their hair and for them to not care what haters think/say? I don't think she would be *that* stupid to direct that at people who didn't like the box.


----------



## MsDes (Aug 1, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> people can be fussy, boy . . .  if they don't like it, maybe they should unsubscribe. She never promised organic, sulfate free, black owned products only.



Tell it. And I know lots of naturals that use products with mineral oil, sulfates, silcones, etc and got healthy, long hair!


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 1, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> people can be fussy, boy . . .  if they don't like it, maybe they should unsubscribe. She never promised organic, sulfate free, black owned products only.



People can be as fussy as they want with their money and their hair. She didn't promise it, but heavily implied it by listing it as the products people can expect to see in their boxes.

I never subscribed, but would have canceled ASAP if I got that box and the attitude that followed. I don't do bad customer service regardless of the package it comes in.


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 1, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:


> "Keyboard courage," really? Anyway....
> 
> The way she handled the backlash _initially_ is what turned me off, it wasn't just about sulfates and cones. A lot of people expressed their disappointment about the two full size products containing ingredients that a large majority of the natural community try to shy away from, the talks of cancelling memberships didn't really begin until she started responding to the criticism she was receiving. I was willing to give her another couple of months until I saw the instagram posts and some of the things she tweeted. I'm all for uplifting black business, but you gotta give me a reason to do that.....you simply being black is not enough, sorry hun. You have to leave those emotional responses at the door. To post "Who Cares What They Think?" and other messages similar to that one made me think that she's not even willing to possibly concede to the fact that there were some major areas to improve things and at least hear out what some of her paying customers had to say. Some of the backlash she received was constructive, not all of it was about "tearing her down over sulfates." I just wish she wouldn't have responded the way that she did and instead waited to release the unboxing video addressing the concerns in a more professional manner.




Yes. Keyboard courage. There's a lot of typing, but when there is an opportunity to speak up, there's complete radio silence. The worst thing you can do in a complaint letter is to tell someone how  to run their business.   When the time came to speak up, nothing was said on the phone.  Where  was all of the passion then?  People came right back to this thread to  pound really hard on their keyboards.  

I do get what some of you are saying and I acknowledged that no one should allow anyone to speak to them disrespectfully and when I first typed in this thread that I hadn't gotten that far and I agree. Cancel. Don't take it.  But don't think that everything posted has something to do with you either.  Vanity causes a lot of confusion.

I sent my July box to my best friend, who is natural, and she loved it.  I didn't.  To complain about something that was never promised makes no sense.  The company has been around for 7 months and it makes me wonder how many other black businesses have been sabotaged because we expect too much.   (Again, this isn't about the owners implied attitude problem, I'm not even addressing that.)

All in all, these are just my opinions, I'm a consumer just like the rest of you, I just think sometimes we dogpile and put out disinformation and it's dangerous.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone read any updates of when subscriptions will be available. 

Note: I'm already tracking how some of you feel about this service.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 4, 2012)

1QTPie said:


> Yes. Keyboard courage. There's a lot of typing, but when there is an opportunity to speak up, there's complete radio silence. The worst thing you can do in a complaint letter is to tell someone how  to run their business.   When the time came to speak up, nothing was said on the phone.  Where  was all of the passion then?  People came right back to this thread to  pound really hard on their keyboards.
> 
> I do get what some of you are saying and I acknowledged that no one should allow anyone to speak to them disrespectfully and when I first typed in this thread that I hadn't gotten that far and I agree. Cancel. Don't take it.  But don't think that everything posted has something to do with you either.  Vanity causes a lot of confusion.
> 
> ...



I mean, you really think it boils down to people being "afraid" to speak their minds via phone conference? We're all grown here so I would certainly hope that's not what you think. I think it has more to do with what someone else stated, "I think most were done and had their minds made up after her tweets and instagram. Why bother at that point?" or they decided to express their dissatisfaction via another route (i.e., privately sending a letter/e-mail which for some reason you found fault with that as well).

Some black businesses don't prosper because of sabotage, I'll agree with you there _*but *_some black businesses don't prosper because they shoot themselves in the foot. Don't come at me sideways when I express constructive criticism (has nothing to do with telling her how to run her business) and then expect me to continue supporting you because you're black. I'm sorry, but miss me with that logic. I @'d her via Twitter when everyone was going in on her about the July curlBOX expressing that I was disappointed and making the suggestion to have the sample products contain the controversial ingredients not the full sized products and her response was "Oh, that's how you feel? Next...." and then shortly deleted it and all other unprofessional responses from her Twitter. I don't get how some of you can defend that, find fault with us for not wanting to support that or either you're greatly missing the point. Again, the cancelling of subscriptions was caused by her unprofessionalism dealing with the fallout from the July curlBOX *not* simply because of the content of the box.

She's coming out with curlBOX Natural and I'm excited to see what comes of that. It seems like she absorbed some of the critique and is in the process of implementing some of the ideas but again she should have done that first instead of voicing all of the emotional, unprofessional responses. Hopefully she takes this as a learning experience and continues to improve/grow her business.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 4, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:


> I mean, you really think it boils down to people being "afraid" to speak their minds via phone conference? We're all grown here so I would certainly hope that's not what you think. I think it has more to do with what someone else stated, "I think most were done and had their minds made up after her tweets and instagram. Why bother at that point?" or they decided to express their dissatisfaction via another route (i.e., privately sending a letter/e-mail which for some reason you found fault with that as well).
> 
> Some black businesses don't prosper because of sabotage, I'll agree with you there _*but *_some black businesses don't prosper because they shoot themselves in the foot. Don't come at me sideways when I express constructive criticism (has nothing to do with telling her how to run her business) and then expect me to continue supporting you because you're black. I'm sorry, but miss me with that logic. I @'d her via Twitter when everyone was going in on her about the July curlBOX expressing that I was disappointed and making the suggestion to have the sample products contain the controversial ingredients not the full sized products and her response was "Oh, that's how you feel? Next...." and then shortly deleted it and all other unprofessional responses from her Twitter. I don't get how some of you can defend that, find fault with us for not wanting to support that or either you're greatly missing the point. Again, the cancelling of subscriptions was caused by her unprofessionalism dealing with the fallout from the July curlBOX *not* simply because of the content of the box.
> 
> She's coming out with curlBOX Natural and I'm excited to see what comes of that. It seems like she absorbed some of the critique and is in the process of implementing some of the ideas but again she should have done that first instead of voicing all of the emotional, unprofessional responses. Hopefully she takes this as a learning experience and continues to improve/grow her business.


ShyIntellect And let the church say AMEN!!!


----------



## kupenda (Aug 4, 2012)

damn lol. yall go hard. worth my lil six fiddy just reading this...


----------



## TheMenAllPause (Aug 5, 2012)

kupenda said:
			
		

> damn lol. yall go hard. worth my lil six fiddy just reading this...



Well worth the $6.50!!!! Lol


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 5, 2012)

kupenda, TheMenAllPause, LOL


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone get the new curl box yet? I looked up the contents and I am kinda excited about the products....better than last months box! Hopefully I get mine by the end of next week.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 11, 2012)

gforceroy said:
			
		

> Anyone get the new curl box yet? I looked up the contents and I am kinda excited about the products....better than last months box! Hopefully I get mine by the end of next week.



How did you see the contents?


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 11, 2012)

TopShelf said:
			
		

> How did you see the contents?



I just googled it. I was surprised that I found a blog post and a YouTube video on it already.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 11, 2012)

I watch a couple of the videos and the contents are nice for this month. In one of the videos she stated the subscriptions openings was posted on instagram. I don't have a instagram or any social media account. So I guess I will not know.


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 12, 2012)

Got mine yesterday, I'm canceling ASAP


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 12, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> Got mine yesterday, I'm canceling ASAP




Spill the beans JBunnie.


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe I was confused, was the August box supposed to be the natural CurlBox? Because a lot of the products have silicone.... and I thought cones weren't present in natural products......

Even so, I'm not going to continue to pay $20 a month for products I've already heard of and are easily accessible to me. I will admit that smaller companies that are less known might not have the revenue to provide large amounts of samples for a subscription service, so that might be out of her control........

What really sealed the deal for me was the fact that on the back of booklet that explains the contents of the box she had the "Good things come to curls who wait" graphic on it.... And after last month and all her unprofessional responses to the backlash I thought she would stop responding to people in such a manner. But apparently she thinks it's ok to still take shots at people who didn't automatically abandon her service after the incident. Underneath the phrase were pictures of a CurlBox Natural and a CurlBox Baby box. So maybe August wasn't supposed to be a natural box. She could have easily put, "coming soon" or something else to denote that new things are to come. She is spending so much time thinking of "clever" phrases and tweets that are really backhanded comments towards her customers that she's not explaining her service(s) properly. Obviously I'm confused as to if CurlBox Natural is supposed to be just one box or if it will be a new sector of CurlBox. I'd rather know that information than have to sense her bad attitude via the internet and the damn box itself.

In my opinion she is rude, unprofessional and has little business sense when it comes to customer service. Maybe I'm being sensitive, but I'm allowed to be sensitive with my money so I'm typing up the email now.


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 12, 2012)

And maybe CurlBox just isn't geared towards us. We're on the forum, asking questions, sharing product reviews, etc... So we are already familiar with so many products that finding something new for the ladies of LHCF might be quite the challenge. I used to subscribe to BirchBox and I LOVED it!!!! So many things I haven't heard of and seen; I was in love! But I'm not a beauty (makeup, cleansers, moisturizers, etc...) PJ so maybe that's why everything was so foreign to me. (But my sister is a beauty PJ and she was exposed to many new products via my BirchBox subscription as well) I am however a curly hair PJ so maybe that's why haven't been very impressed. Not to mention the curly hair product business boom is fairly new, so I do understand that she may not have as many vendors to choose from. I'm still not going to pay $20 a month for anyone's attitude, plain and simple.


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 14, 2012)

I just got my curlbox! I am really excited to try the Carols daughter hair milk pudding. That alone is worth 22 dollars! The others products are cool too..except this small sample of twisted sister stuff...it sucks I have tried it before and it just sits there..but maybe it will work for someone else...


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 14, 2012)

August Curlbox....I am excited about trying everything except the twisted Sister product. 

I love the nothing but deep conditioner so I am hoping that this products will allow me to get to know the line much better. 

I like to have different deep conditioners to use so I will definitley give the olive oil dc a shot.

Very few curling creams have failed me so I have faith in the Cantu product


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 14, 2012)

^^
The Hair Milk Pudding sound intriguing.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 14, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> August Curlbox....I am excited about trying everything except the twisted Sister product.
> 
> I love the nothing but deep conditioner so I am hoping that this products will allow me to get to know the line much better.
> 
> ...



Honestly I think this is what @JBunnie was talking about when she said this box may not be for more experienced curlies. I have heard of and seen all the contents in that box. If I really wanted it, I would have tried it already. The box is disappointing IMO. Again, JMHO


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 14, 2012)

the box looks pretty good to me


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 14, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> I just got my curlbox! I am really excited to try the Carols daughter hair milk pudding. That alone is worth 22 dollars! The others products are cool too..except this small sample of twisted sister stuff...it sucks I have tried it before and it just sits there..but maybe it will work for someone else...


okay see I could see curlbox as a way to get discount items because the Carols Daughter alone is a discount with this box. But I would love to see her add interesting thing like accessories, hair towels, etc etc etc from companies we haven't heard of, if that is possible, just to add something new.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 14, 2012)

cutiebe2 said:


> Honestly I think this is what @JBunnie was talking about when she said this box may not be for more experienced curlies. I have heard of and seen all the contents in that box. If I really wanted it, I would have tried it already. The box is disappointing IMO. Again, JMHO


 

What do you mean by "experienced curlies". This is my 3rd time  going natural since 1999 and I have had, gave away, exchanged, and returned tons of products. So I think I more than quialify as an "experienced curly". 

I've seen similar products to these but similar does not mean the same. Also, I would rather spend $20 on these as a package then to continuously buy each of these at the retail price. Also, quite often products are discontinued and you then need to search for replacements, this gives me the opportunity to find back-ups before I get to that point.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 14, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> the box looks pretty good to me



I'd say this August box was better than the July one that's for sure. I'm still glad I cancelled after the July box because I thought one of the main purposes of this service was to allow us to sample products that were not as accessible; products that I have to order online, pay shipping and wait to get to me in order to test them out. Still curious to learn more about curlBOX Natural though.

I received a sample of the Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Pudding with my last CurlMart purchase and was really impressed by it, esp since I don't usually care of that product line. The only cone I seen in the pudding was PEG-12 Dimethicone but that's water soluble so overall a pretty decent product with nothing too controversial in it.


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 16, 2012)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> okay see I could see curlbox as a way to get discount items because the Carols Daughter alone is a discount with this box. But I would love to see her add interesting thing like accessories, hair towels, etc etc etc from companies we haven't heard of, if that is possible, just to add something new.



I agree..that would be cool if she included hair accessories or whatever instead of just products.


----------



## serenity34 (Aug 16, 2012)

she posted on facebook she is opening up subscriptions on sunday at 8pm


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 16, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> What do you mean by "experienced curlies". This is my 3rd time  going natural since 1999 and I have had, gave away, exchanged, and returned tons of products. So I think I more than quialify as an "experienced curly".
> 
> I've seen similar products to these but similar does not mean the same. Also, I would rather spend $20 on these as a package then to continuously buy each of these at the retail price. Also, quite often products are discontinued and you then need to search for replacements, this gives me the opportunity to find back-ups before I get to that point.



Carol's Daughter has at least a 15% off sale once every other week. You could have gotten the product cheaper by buying it directly from her.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 16, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> What do you mean by "experienced curlies". This is my 3rd time  going natural since 1999 and I have had, gave away, exchanged, and returned tons of products. So I think I more than quialify as an "experienced curly".
> 
> I've seen similar products to these but similar does not mean the same. Also, I would rather spend $20 on these as a package then to continuously buy each of these at the retail price. Also, quite often products are discontinued and you then need to search for replacements, this gives me the opportunity to find back-ups before I get to that point.



I thought the point of this box is to either hear about new products, or get products at a serious discount so that its worth it. She kept talking about how this box is going to be the best every since its her birthday month. Carol's daughter is known to everyone so it terms of trying new things I don't see it. Thats why as I said its worth it to get things at a discount. But on the other hand as people pointed out, you can get the stuff even cheaper than that from other places.
When I said experienced curlies I was playing off what the above poster just said in terms of having tried many different products so having names people has seen before is a bit disappointing. If you have tried tons of products as well but feel differently about the box then that is your prerogative.


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 17, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Carol's Daughter has at least a 15% off sale once every other week. You could have gotten the product cheaper by buying it directly from her.



It would not be cheaper. That was just one of the products included with the box....3 dollars and 30 cents of savings is not even enough to cover the cost to ship the product....


----------



## The Princess (Aug 17, 2012)

serenity34 said:
			
		

> she posted on facebook she is opening up subscriptions on sunday at 8pm



Yes.  I will be there.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 17, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Carol's Daughter has at least a 15% off sale once every other week. You could have gotten the product cheaper by buying it directly from her.



Shipping always cancels out such a small discount.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 19, 2012)

Today is the day. Subscriptions will be open, starting at 800pm EST.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 19, 2012)

contemplating . . .


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 19, 2012)

I will get on this time! I can feel it!


----------



## The Princess (Aug 19, 2012)

I will be ready too.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 19, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> It would not be cheaper. That was just one of the products included with the box....3 dollars and 30 cents of savings is not even enough to cover the cost to ship the product....





TopShelf said:


> Shipping always cancels out such a small discount.



I have always shipped free from Carol's Daughter.


----------



## serenity34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally got in, gonna see how it goes. server kept going down


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 19, 2012)

crap forgot about this!!!


----------



## serenity34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Kurlee, its still going on, just be patient it kept saying server down or server unavailable


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 19, 2012)

i filled out the forms three times and it keeps saying server unavailable :hardslap:


----------



## The Princess (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^^yeah, it kept going down on me as well. Just keep trying. You will get it.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 19, 2012)

@Kurlee did you get a subscription. Just check the site and its states "out of stock" 

Dang that was fast.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 19, 2012)

The Princess said:


> @Kurlee did you get a subscription. Just check the site and its states "out of stock"
> 
> Dang that was fast.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 19, 2012)

Dang, well on the bright side, the Sept box, might not been what you wanted anyway.

I reivewed the twitter page and she stated they were suppose to get a larger server on Friday. Of course it didn't happen. People were complaining about the same mishaps we were having.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 19, 2012)

The Princess said:


> Dang, well on the bright side, the Sept box, might not been what you wanted anyway.
> 
> I reivewed the twitter page and she stated they were suppose to get a larger server on Friday. Of course it didn't happen. People were complaining about the same mishaps we were having.



did u get in?! guess i'll have to wait. I'm on the waitlist for birchbox,too.


----------



## theAlist (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^birchbox gives you your own personal block of time to sign up.  I think they give you 72hours then your spot is given to someone else.


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone ever tried Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Pudding with agave?


----------



## theAlist (Sep 13, 2012)

Anybody happy with their box this month?  I literally gasped out loud when I saw the humidity gel in my box.  That product runs 22 bucks alone.  That on top of 2 full size products and a hair tool...I am very very happy.  Now the next couple of months will probably be crap


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 13, 2012)

theAlist i haven't received mine as yet. whats the exact name of the product so that I can look it up


----------



## theAlist (Sep 13, 2012)

I was scared to say for fear of spoiling it for others but it's in white below

Ouidad Climate Control Heat & Humidity Gel


----------



## The Princess (Sep 13, 2012)

I saw a you tube video. I want the oil. I was excited when I saw it in the box. Cause I planned on buying another bottle. Now I don't have too. I like the shower comb too. 


I like it he box.  Well will like it when it get here. Mine shipped 2 days ago.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 14, 2012)

I used the shampoo bar on one side of my hair after my prepoo and it was awesome. I used the hydroquench clarifying shampoo on the other side to compare. I am going to order the regular size bar with the coupon


----------



## gforceroy (Sep 17, 2012)

I am so happy with my curlbox! I am really excited to try out the Blended beauty straight pearl serum.


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 17, 2012)

i wanttttt it, but i couldn't get through last time.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 17, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> I am so happy with my curlbox! I really excited to try out blended beauty straight pearl serum.


 



huh? I don't think that I got that


----------



## serenity34 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kurlee  I see they posted they are opening up again on saturday at 3pm


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 17, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> Kurlee  I see they posted they are opening up again on saturday at 3pm


thanks for this! hopefully i can get in this time!


----------



## gforceroy (Sep 17, 2012)

TopShelf said:
			
		

> huh? I don't think that I got that



Oops! I edited the post...


----------



## serenity34 (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't forget curlbox today at 3pm


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 22, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> Don't forget curlbox today at 3pm


 
will it be for Octobers box? Is there a preview of what is in it?


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone having any luck?


----------



## Sunshine_One (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I tried to get a subscription today...and of course FAIL! smh lol  I really wish one of us had come up with this idea after all the years of being on this board.  Myliek has hit it out the park!  The demand for this box is HUGE...I coudn't even get on the site...but one time and then it crashed.  Once it came back up ALL the subscriptions were gone...that's what got me..even the $220 yearly was sold out!  Incredible!


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 22, 2012)

I got in, but I need to confirm that they ship to Canada. If they don't, I'm sure I can pass it off to one of you guys.

I had to refresh at least fifty times at each loading screen, had a bunch of different tabs open, with all three browsers. And only one made it through. It was ridiculous!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Sep 22, 2012)

^^^WOW  I really had no idea this thing was this big!  I really hope you can get it in Canada. It's not like it's that far away.  However, If not I'd be interested...


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 22, 2012)

As soon as I hear back from them (their email was swamped and it bounced back a few times), I'll let you know.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Sep 22, 2012)

@Evo-ny

I know we all want the CurlBOX, but have you considered Curlkit? I'm on their FB page and they ship international....150 countries. Just an fyi. They just posted that their subscribtion is now open...how coincidental. haha


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 25, 2012)

CurlBox Natural is here, but I guess it's a one time box - here's the deets:

_*We reached out to the top natural hair brands and pulled together an impressive set of products. *_

_*Let's be clear: Not ALL of the products in curlBOX Natural will be 100% natural. The majority will be and those that aren't will be formulated with very little of the so-called "no-no" ingredients.*_

_*These are not your "typical" products. No Wal-Mart brands here (although, really there is nothing wrong with being able to get your core prodcuts from Wal-Mart.)*_

_*The Basics:*_

_*curlBOX Natural will be a limited-edition box. You do not need to be a current subscriber and current subscribers will need to purchase curlBOX Natural separately from their monthly curlBOX.*_

_*curlBOX Natural will go on sale this Sunday, September 29th at 3:00pm at shop.curlbox.com. *_

_*curlBOX Natural will be $40.00 (one time charge - not a subscription)*_

_*curlBOX Natural will ship the week of October 22nd.*_


----------



## The Princess (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know if I want to go through that again. Server going down and all the chaos that goes with it. 

I will pass. I'm a subscriber, that's good enough for me. I won't be greedy.

 I hope some others who been trying are able to get it. 

I think it will be a treat.


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 25, 2012)

Sunshine_One said:


> Well I tried to get a subscription today...and of course FAIL! smh lol  I really wish one of us had come up with this idea after all the years of being on this board.  Myliek has hit it out the park!  The demand for this box is HUGE...I coudn't even get on the site...but one time and then it crashed.  Once it came back up ALL the subscriptions were gone...that's what got me..even the $220 yearly was sold out!  Incredible!



I am very happy for this young lady and the success of her business. But she has some competition. I know there is CurlBox, CurlKit, CurlMart and who knows what other companies are in the works. Hopefully they will all be Black owned


----------



## serenity34 (Oct 11, 2012)

Received mine today.......


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 11, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> Received mine today.......



What is inside?! I do not care if you spoil it for me!


----------



## serenity34 (Oct 11, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> What is inside?! I do not care if you spoil it for me!


 check n box. let me know what u think


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 11, 2012)

serenity34 Thanks for the reply.
I agree that last months box was better. I am curious of what is in the natural curlbox now lol.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Oct 11, 2012)

A one time natural box? But what if I don't like the products? GAaaHhhahh!!!! I want one so bad!


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 16, 2012)

I got a surprise when I opened my box.


----------



## theAlist (Oct 16, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> I got a surprise when I opened my box.



They usually replace messy boxes...email that picture to them


----------



## Dellas (Oct 16, 2012)

Says out if stock when try to purchase. Is their a ebb and flow to knowing when to get in?


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 16, 2012)

anyone get this month's box? I just got mine today


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 16, 2012)

I got mine in the mail yesterday!


----------



## The Princess (Nov 16, 2012)

I cancel my subscription. I guess I was under the impression it was going to be samples of items that are hard to get. Great box just not for me. 

Also get full size products.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 7, 2012)

bumooooopppp


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 10, 2012)

Did anyone get a box this month?


----------



## Prettycoach (Dec 10, 2012)

Not yet for me. Waiting for the curlbox to come in my mailbox. I am excited.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 10, 2012)

I renewed my membership when they changed theory.billing but i have not received a notice for this month and no one has replied to my email. I am not on Facebook so that's not an option


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 10, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> I renewed my membership when they changed theory.billing but i have not received a notice for this month and no one has replied to my email. I am not on Facebook so that's not an option



This months box has not been shipped out yet, according to the Facebook page.


----------



## Prettycoach (Dec 10, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> I renewed my membership when they changed theory.billing but i have not received a notice for this month and no one has replied to my email. I am not on Facebook so that's not an option



They r on Instagram and they said that it hasn't shipped out but it will ship out this week.


----------



## Prettycoach (Dec 13, 2012)

I received my first curlbox today in the mail  sooo excited


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm going to try this again today!


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 15, 2012)

This months box:







Not sure about the elasta product. It says original formula but then it say new and improved. So how can it be both. 

Anyway I really like this box with the exception of the gel because I cant seem to get the hang of mixing gel with other products.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 15, 2012)

Sunshine_One said:


> I'm going to try this again today!



I wish there was a way that you could invite a friend....first come first serve.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 16, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> This months box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see all of this stuff at my local walgreens and target stores.
I like the hard to attain stuff...


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 16, 2012)

good for you.

I don't go to either place looking for hair products so this works for me. thanks



JerriBlank said:


> I see all of this stuff at my local walgreens and target stores.
> I like the hard to attain stuff...


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 16, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> good for you.
> 
> I don't go to either place looking for hair products so this works for me. thanks



 
Folks get so defensive on here for nothing. Lol,you act like you made the box.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 19, 2013)

I ve just watched a couple of yt vids on Jan box .....wtheck ?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 19, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I ve just watched a couple of yt vids on Jan box .....wtheck ?



I haven't been bothered with CurlBox since I cancelled, but I just viewed this unboxing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z8xw3NABJ0. I like that the lady in the YT vid I just linked actually tallied up what the content of the box totaled and I'm not at all surprised that the box is valued at less than $20.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 7, 2013)

*curlBOX* documentary:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IWI-fGZjd4


----------



## sweetcapri (Mar 19, 2013)

Im so glad I cancelled my subscription this month. I'm so.disappointed with this last box. It's definately not 20.00 worth of product.


----------



## Purplerain77 (Mar 19, 2013)

sweetcapri said:


> Im so glad I cancelled my subscription this month. I'm so.disappointed with this last box. It's definately not 20.00 worth of product.



Did you get the April box? If so want was in it? I cancelled my subscription after I received the "birthday" box.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 19, 2013)

Purplerain77 said:


> Did you get the April box? If so want was in it? I cancelled my subscription after I received the "birthday" box.



Curious as to what was in it too. sweetcapri


----------



## nerdography (Mar 19, 2013)

I cancelled my Curlbox a couple months ago. My hair hated most of the products included. I signed up for Curlkit and I love it. 

I also signed up for Curl Collection, their first box arrives in April. In Curl Collection you get 5 to 7 full size products, not samples. 

Curlboz can miss me with that 1oz sample packet. Whose head is that suppose to go on?


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Mar 19, 2013)

nerdography said:


> I cancelled my Curlbox a couple months ago. My hair hated most of the products included. I signed up for Curlkit and I love it.
> 
> I also signed up for Curl Collection, their first box arrives in April. In Curl Collection you get 5 to 7 full size products, not samples.
> 
> Curlboz can miss me with that 1oz sample packet. Whose head is that suppose to go on?





What is the price of the Curlkit? Is it the luck of the draw like the Curlbox?


----------



## nerdography (Mar 19, 2013)

PrincessScorpion said:


> What is the price of the Curlkit? Is it the luck of the draw like the Curlbox?



Curlkit is $20 dollars too. I've gotten every box since December and have liked all of them.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 19, 2013)

I never had the CurlBox, but I'm on my second CurlKit and like it a lot. I like that the products are MO and cone free.


----------



## sweetcapri (Mar 19, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> Curious as to what was in it too. sweetcapri



I cancelled for April. I did receive the Feb birthday box it had 4 full size products of the pantene natural collection and 1 full size product of the new dark and lovely line. I was not impressed. I decided to give it one more chance and continue on and get the March box it had a dr miracle blowdry foam and natural textures line foam full size then a sample size pack of curls everything products and a sample size pack of some other product I can find on any drugstore shelf. I feel used.:0((


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 19, 2013)

sweetcapri said:


> I cancelled for April. I did receive the Feb birthday box it had 4 full size products of the *pantene natural collection* and 1 full size product of the new dark and lovely line. I was not impressed. I decided to give it one more chance and continue on and get the March box it had a *dr miracle blowdry foam and natural textures line foam* full size then a sample size pack of curls everything products and a sample size pack of some other product I can find on any drugstore shelf. I feel used.:0((



sweetcapri
I'm so glad I never ordered that. The CurlBox shade, gates and meltdowns from last summer (?) did me in for them.  If I'm going to do a subscription I would prefer it to be CG friendly though I know now all naturals are CG (I do use sulfate free shampoos myself).  Out of all drugstore lines, Pantene is one that I would be least interested in.


----------



## JBunnie (Mar 20, 2013)

nerdography, WHY?!?!?! Now I want to try Curl Collection. Le sigh, will you please share your experience when you get it?


----------



## gforceroy (Mar 20, 2013)

Did anyone get the Natural Curlbox yet? I am not sure of when it was supposed to ship out. :/


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh wow thanks for the heads up on the March box.  I haven't received mine yet.  I need to cancel.  This will be my 3rd box and I'm not that impressed.  The Anniversary box was OK and worth 20 bucks.  i like Curlkit better and will keep them a while longer.


----------



## mingming3 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was on that site at 3PM EST. Had everything ready. When I hit that button it said the server was down. Did not get a subscription. Wahhhh!!


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Mar 20, 2013)

mingming3 said:


> I was on that site at 3PM EST. Had everything ready. When I hit that button it said the server was down. Did not get a subscription. Wahhhh!!




The same thing happen to me.  I decided I was not going to try again because I do not have time for that mess.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's a video where I first heard about curl collection. I plan to get this once I get back to the states.  

She starts opening the box around the 3 min mark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnMMClbMGAY


----------

